# First Real Groundbreaker - step by step



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks good, maybe pile up some fresh soil around the base to give it the just broke out touch..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilG (Oct 15, 2021)

I think this is AMAZING and incredibly resourceful. I found my way here from pintrest and I'll be adding this to my "give it a try" list


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

This is why I love Halloween! It's possible to make something great out of almost nothing. Outstanding!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

it turned out great!


----------



## ralphswife2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I love it! The one thing I would change for future is to open the mouth a bit and keep some teeth visible. Kinda like a silent scream.


----------



## Razoreater (11 mo ago)

WoW looks very good! Thanks for sharing your tutorial. I was looking for a zombieprop that is climbing out of grave. This is a nice one as a startup. Think i am going to at arms and some more zombie stuff


----------



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

Really nice job


----------

